# Gigging on the high seas for a while



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm sitting in the departure lounge of Pearson airport ATM, waiting for a flight to Italy.

I got a call less than a week ago to see if I could do a fill-in gig on a cruise until the end of November. I had to tear around like a madman to get the required paperwork and medical. All of that was signed, sealed and delivered by Friday morning.

While I was doing that, my agent was able to secure me a gig on a different ship with the same line from the beginning of December to the first week of February.

it's good pay, and nice to be working in my field this winter, instead of doing the horrible night gig I had last winter. There's likely not a contract at the Stratford Festival for me this coming season, but it looks like I can keep paying the mortgage, even if it means not sleeping in my own bed for quite a while.

I'm playing woodwinds (my principal instrument) on this first contract, but I'm hoping I can take a guitar with me on the second one and play some of the jazz sets on that. 

I'll be posting as I'm able - and I anticipate having some interesting tales to tell by the end of it.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Sounds like a really great gig. Congratulations.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Sounds exciting. 

You'll also be missing a good chunk of the winter too - bonus. I'd play an f'n harp in a diaper right at the ship's bow to avoid the snow this season.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats! Keep us posted.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

adcandour said:


> Sounds exciting.
> 
> You'll also be missing a good chunk of the winter too - bonus. I'd play a harp in a diaper right at the ship's bow to avoid the snow this season.


Ad, m'boy, that cruise would be filled with GC members as we would all be paying to see that show!:smile-new::smile-new::smile-new:


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

Merlin said:


> I'm sitting in the departure lounge of Pearson airport ATM, waiting for a flight to Italy.
> 
> I got a call less than a week ago to see if I could do a fill-in gig on a cruise until the end of November. I had to tear around like a madman to get the required paperwork and medical. All of that was signed, sealed and delivered by Friday morning.
> 
> ...


I look forward to reading your posts about this venture...


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Let's see how can I put this nicely-------------jealous-------Jealous--------JEalous---------JEAlous---------JEALous--------DAMN IT!------- JEALOUS. Have a good time, play like there's no tomorrow and not just on stage.


:acigar:


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

And from what I hear, beware the orgies of gourmet food around every corner. I understand that you can eat and eat and eat and...


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

that's great, congratulations!!


a friend of mine played drums on a cruise ship for a few years, but he returned a raging alcoholic. said there wasn't much to do but drink in his spare time

and he doesn't even play drums anymore! says he's sick of music

I hope your experience is more positive!!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Congrats on an excellent gig. We will be thinking of you this winter when its -40, LOL Enjoy.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm typing this from the airport in Rome, as I wait for my connecting flight to Sicily. 

Compared to many cruise musicians, I'm starting this gig with a considerable amount of experience in professional theatre. I'm not a party every night kind of guy, and I know how to pace my alcohol consumption.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Sounds like a great gig for the winter.

Clean, safe environment. Lots of......distractions.

What shows have you been involved with at Stratford? Did you do Tommy?

- - - Updated - - -



adcandour said:


> Sounds exciting.
> 
> You'll also be missing a good chunk of the winter too - bonus. I'd play an f'n harp in a diaper right at the ship's bow to avoid the snow this season.


Does putting a harp in a diaper change the sound?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> Ad, m'boy, that cruise would be filled with GC members as we would all be paying to see that show!:smile-new::smile-new::smile-new:


You would all be greatly disappointed. I assure you.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Milkman said:


> Does putting a harp in a diaper change the sound?


Yeah, it sounds like shit.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

adcandour said:


> Yeah, it sounds like shit.


Perfect.

LMAO


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

In the homeport of Southampton this morning. First leg of this contract done. We turnaround and head for the Eastern Caribbean by way of the Azores. First four days are at sea.

So far, I've played with the ship's showband backing a violinist, a popera singer, a piano soloist and a male vocal quartet. Each act plays a total of four performances, with two different programs. Also did a couple of big band sets (lots of soloing opportunities).

i eat at the passenger buffet for all of my meals. Full English breakfast available! I'm maintaing my weight, but my waist is getting smaller. The gym doesn't have free weights, so I'm adapting my routine to use the machines. Started doing situps on an inclined bench as well. Still aiming to have a sixpack at 50+.

Got to see A Million Ways To Die In The West in the ship cinema yesterday. Laughed my ass off!


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Just back from hanging with saxophonist Pete Thomas in Southampton. He was on Joe Jackson's Jumpin' Jive album, as well as many other session projects over the years.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

well, don't hold it against him. he might be a nice guy :sFun_dancing:


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

What ship are you on? I'm cruising in December.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

jayoldschool said:


> What ship are you on? I'm cruising in December.


I'm with P&O Lines on the Arcadia at the moment. They use a 7 piece with no guitar, so doubtful we'd end up on the same ship.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

In the Azores today. Been a light week in terms of playing. I really wish I'd brought my computer and a guitar. I could have gotten a lot of writing and practicing done over the past few days.

I'm back in Canada at the end of Nov for a week before going out on another ship. I'm definitely going to be better equipped for that cruise.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

In Antigua after five sea days. It's 27 degrees here. :smile-new:


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Back in the Azores! Five Caribbean ports in as many days, then five sea days back to here. Another three days at sea after this to get to Southampton, then I'm flying home for a week.

After a quick visit with the family, I go back to England to join a different ship from Dec 6 - Feb 6. I'll be in the Caribbean again for Christmas and New Year.

I'm definitely trying to find a way to take a guitar with me this time - not having one at hand really sucks, and I can't always find a suitable space to practice my horns. Definitely need to get an iRig HD as well.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

How are you liking the gig so far? Is it what you expected? Better? Worse?


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> How are you liking the gig so far? Is it what you expected? Better? Worse?


The work is less in terms of total hours than I thought it would be. I had several days off on this last cruise. The work that I do might be nerve wracking to some people. When I arrive at reh is when the charts for the day are put in front of me. I never know if I'll be playing sax, clarinet or flute. Sometimes it's just background, sometimes there's a ton of notes to play.

I'm enjoying the experience overall, though the week I have back in Canada will definitely help me get through my next two month contract over Christmas.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Merlin said:


> The work is less in terms of total hours than I thought it would be. I had several days off on this last cruise. The work that I do might be nerve wracking to some people. When I arrive at reh is when the charts for the day are put in front of me. I never know if I'll be playing sax, clarinet or flute. Sometimes it's just background, sometimes there's a ton of notes to play.
> 
> _*I'm enjoying the experience overall*_, though the week I have back in Canada will definitely help me get through my next two month contract over Christmas.


That's good to hear. Enjoying a job is a bonus.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Waiting for my flight home in Heathrow. Long day already, even before getting on the plane.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Strat writing lyrics. Easiest way is to rewrite lyrics to songs you know. Helps with the structure. The. Later on you'll always find people who need original lyrics


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

sambonee said:


> Strat writing lyrics. Easiest way is to rewrite lyrics to songs you know. Helps with the structure. The. Later on you'll always find people who need original lyrics


I've always been more of a composer/arranger than a lyricist. I do write well, but more in the sense of technical articles.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Already got my flight info for the next cruise ship contract. I'm heading out Thursday - exactly a week after getting back!

Different ship this time, slightly different instruments. I'm slashing all of the stuff I'm taking as much as possible so I can squeeze a guitar in. Looking at taking a Squier Affinity tele and transporting it in my suitcase with the neck off.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Sitting in a lovely little resto in Funchal, Madeira at the moment. I'm on the P&O Cruises ship Oriana. 

Just got an offer that sounds quite tempting - 4 months doing Asia/Middle East/Europe on a Regent Seven Seas ship.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Merlin said:


> Sitting in a lovely little resto in Funchal, Madeira at the moment. I'm on the P&O Cruises ship Oriana.
> 
> Just got an offer that sounds quite tempting - 4 months doing Asia/Middle East/Europe on a Regent Seven Seas ship.


Your job sounds quite appealing. I would not mind doing that for a year or so. I just hope you're not married unless she is able to go with you.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> Your job sounds quite appealing. I would not mind doing that for a year or so. I just hope you're not married unless she is able to go with you.


I am married. She's just happy to having me making a living working in my field.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

In Lisbon today. Got a nice cafe with great wifi, Skyped with home, and downloaded a great set of Ben Webster albums from iTunes. It'll be a good companion to the huge set of Kenny Burrell tracks I got last week - if you love really great mainstream jazz guitar, the Burrell stuff is about 60 tracks for $12 or so.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Picked up a guitar to keep in practice on the ship. Fender acoustic with cutaway and pickup. Bought it i. The UK, and the price was on par with what I'd pay in Canada. Nice to have it with me to work on some songs.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Kenny Burrell kicks ass!!

I just picked up "midnight blue" on vinyl, need to get some more

have a great trip


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Ended up really enjoying having a guitar with me last cruise, though I sold it to one of the crew at the end of the contract so I wouldn't have to bring it back.

I decided to take my EMG equipped tele this time. Took the neck off and wrapped it in pants; the body is travelling in the gig bag in my other checked bag. 

Got two checked bags for no extra charge, each weighing 48lbs. My sax/flute/clarinet come in the cabin with me.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Checking in from Brunei, of all places.

I started the current contract in Tokyo. Did several ports in Japan, Taiwan, China, Hong Kong, Philippines and Malaysia so far.

I managed to pack my tele by taking the neck off and spreading it between my two suitcases. I've got an iRigHD with me as well, and I'm practicing tunes using IRealB.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Checking in from Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. Been using my iRig to keep the guitar chops in shape. It's working pretty well, though I wish they'd create a Roland Jazz Chorus amp model.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Are you using garageband or the irig amp? Garageband blackface is nice.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

In Aqaba, Jordan today. I've been getting lots of guitar practice in, not much success with the iRig s/w on the laptop.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Jules Rykebusch designed a whole whack of products for PAiA and projects that appeared in _Electronic Musician_ magazine, back when analog still mattered. Jules actually worked aboard a submarine, and designed many of those things during his downtime aboard the sub.


----------

